# ad22vf question



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

I cant find this anywhere, but...
Do I *have* to use 15" or larger wheels when upgrading to the NX2K's on my b14?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

14 or larger, but with 14in wheels you wil need to;
A. grind some of the caliper off.
B. use a wheel spacer
i am doing the latter untill i buy new tires and repaint my se-r wheels. (i have not instaled the brakes yet)


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> 14 or larger, but with 14in wheels you wil need to;
> A. grind some of the caliper off.
> B. use a wheel spacer
> i am doing the latter untill i buy new tires and repaint my se-r wheels. (i have not instaled the brakes yet)


 Yikes... looks like I'll have to get me some SE-R wheels!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> Yikes... looks like I'll have to get me some SE-R wheels!


Yikes, it looks like you're gonna have to get B14 SE-R wheels. The B13 SE-R 14"x5" wheels don't clear the NX brakes.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

bahearn said:


> Yikes, it looks like you're gonna have to get B14 SE-R wheels. The B13 SE-R 14"x5" wheels don't clear the NX brakes.


 Does it have something to do with the offset? 
If so, what offset should be used on the B14 when upgrading to NX2k's? (if going w/ aftermarket wheels)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no im pretty sure the b13 se-r wheels WILL clear the brakes because the the nx2000 came with 14 inch wheels. my 14in b14 wheels will not fit without spacers.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> no im pretty sure the b13 se-r wheels WILL clear the brakes because the the nx2000 came with 14 inch wheels. my 14in b14 wheels will not fit without spacers.


The B13 SE-R and NX2000 wheels were different. Only the NX2000 14" wheels fit because of the way the inside rim was cut.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> no im pretty sure the b13 se-r wheels WILL clear the brakes


I'm absolutely positive they won't. Why don't you come on over to my house and see for yourself.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bahearn said:


> I'm absolutely positive they won't. Why don't you come on over to my house and see for yourself.


no need for hostility, i was just under the assumption that the nx2000 had the ser wheels, my bad.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> no need for hostility, i was just under the assumption that the nx2000 had the ser wheels, my bad.


 Well, if I wanna go the cheap route, then it looks as if though I can grab some NX2000 wheels from a junkyard. If theyre not steelies than I get the added benefit of not having to run around on ghey-ass wal-mart hubcaps!

:loser: (<--me with my low-dow hubs)

BTW, what offset is recommended for B14's? I know about spacers, but not too wise with offsets.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> Well, if I wanna go the cheap route, then it looks as if though I can grab some NX2000 wheels from a junkyard. If theyre not steelies than I get the added benefit of not having to run around on ghey-ass wal-mart hubcaps!
> 
> :loser: (<--me with my low-dow hubs)
> 
> BTW, what offset is recommended for B14's? I know about spacers, but not too wise with offsets.


Honestly man I think you need to search harder. Both the NX brake question and the offset question have been answered countless times. 

The NX wheels were 14" alloy wheels and the B14 offset is 40MM.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

DraftEm98 said:


> Well, if I wanna go the cheap route, then it looks as if though I can grab some NX2000 wheels from a junkyard. If theyre not steelies than I get the added benefit of not having to run around on ghey-ass wal-mart hubcaps!


I'm not sure how cheap that is going to be. The cheapest junkyard in my area with a NX2000 wanted to charge me as much for NX2000 wheels as it cost me to get new 14" Borbet wheels.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> no need for hostility...


I can't for the life of me figure out why you thought there was any hostility intended.

I have the NX brakes on my B13 SE-R. I still have the original wheels in the garage. I was offering you a chance to give it a try.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh, im not down for a long drive today :thumbup:


----------

